# Hi, I am Angie a recently an owner,for the first time, of a transit connect.



## angiemarien (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi, being new to van life, I would be grateful for any basic and simple conversation ideas. Also, recommendations for simple quiet sites to camp in. I live in the North edge of Dartmoor.
Thank you, Angie


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi and welcome to the site , someone with more knowledge of that area will be along shortly. Have you looked at the POI's


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2022)

Welcome along.

Conversions don't have to be complicated. As long as the van is lined and insulated you can get by with a mattress and camping stove. I often wish I had gone that way.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi and welcome to the forum  once you find your way around the forum just ask questions related to any help you may need.


----------



## Makzine (Jun 29, 2022)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi welcome from Co Antrim, it all started with a few sticks & screws here.


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 29, 2022)

I started with a Doblo , around the same size as a connect. I found a conversion called a boot jump and made my own copy with big plastic boxes and plywood that made seats a bed and a table. I bought a table leg, which still have to sell 2nd hand if you copy the same design.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi Angie and welcome, maybe the sister site will give you more info.






						Home
					

Motorhome Builder Home Page




					motorhomebuilder.com


----------



## mid4did (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi Angie and welcome. It started for me with a yearning to tour Scotland in 1974.I know it was that year as my daughter was still in her carrycot. I bought a Bedford CA van and put a small bed settee across the back, a double burner for cooking.My young son slept across the front seat.That's all we had, didn't find the need for anything else. I did progress to an elevating roof conversion with 2 beds later on.


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi, welcome


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi Angie. Welcome to the madhouse.   Like Derekoak, started with a Doblo. Very reliable motor too.
Headed down to your neck of the woods (sorry, moors) at the weekend.


----------



## bmc (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi Angie and welcome. Have a look on youtube. Plenty of connect conversions on there.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi and welcome. From Torbay...


----------



## jeanette (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi and welcome


----------



## The laird (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi welcome and enjoy here from Scotland


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 30, 2022)

Hi and belated welcome along


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jul 3, 2022)

Hi and welcome along from the Scottish Highlands. Putting together your own van is an adventure in itself, the best bit is that you end up with what you want, not what someone else thinks you want. As mentioned above, have a look at motorhomebuilder.com
Good luck and don’t be shy to ask advice.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 4, 2022)

angiemarien said:


> Hi, being new to van life, I would be grateful for any basic and simple conversation ideas. Also, recommendations for simple quiet sites to camp in. I live in the North edge of Dartmoor.
> Thank you, Angie


Hi Angie and welcome! If you want to try your van out give my site a try which is quiet and off the beaten track. I have all sorts of things you can borrow if you have forgotten something. Mill Meadow Campsite.


----------



## T4Lyn (Jul 4, 2022)

angiemarien said:


> Hi, being new to van life, I would be grateful for any basic and simple conversation ideas. Also, recommendations for simple quiet sites to camp in. I live in the North edge of Dartmoor.
> Thank you, Angie


I caught the tail end of a programme on Discovery yesterday called Van Go. Showed a van converted for a family of 5 which had some ingenious ideas. Also if you use Facebook there's a group called Women with Camper Vans for Sale which may give you some ideas. It depends on how many people, pets, children etc., and how you plan to use it. With my current van I used an old cupboard and tried it in different positions until I worked out what suited me best - now I have a rear conversion which leaves plenty of space for dogs!


----------



## marchhare (Jul 4, 2022)

hi, good luck with your project,  I made our 1st one on a long wheel tyranny, twin rear wheels with a Perkins 4/108, an amazing feeling,  design &self built . I used veneerd block board much lighter than chipboard, hope this of help


----------



## MJK (Jul 5, 2022)

Hi.. Welcome...

 This is my tin tent... Connect..
Basis but has everything that I need  ..


----------



## SimonM (Jul 5, 2022)

Hi Angie, I can’t help with sites as I don’t use them, but you probably already realise that you are prohibited from staying overnight on Dartmoor.


----------

